# Dripping Blood Lights



## Deathfall (Sep 17, 2015)

I know over the years I when I have been at Cedar point they have these "Dripping" blood lights in their trees.. however about the longest I can find online is 36". 

Does anyone have a source of of longer ones, or know a good source on how to make them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

They have 9 foot lengths of the phony Edison lights with what looks like rubberized blood drips on the glass at Big Lots. It's only like 12 lights (if I remember right).


----------



## Deathfall (Sep 17, 2015)

I actually have those  - doing some more research it appears they are called "cascade lights" seems to be a corner market for them though as they are all being sold on ebay ... the search continues.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure what the specific item looks like, but I always build up some hot glue 'drips' around my fake candles, then dribble blood red glass paint over that. The glue provides the 3-D effect and the blood red glass paint puts a shiny translucent red top coat on.


----------

